# Renault Kangoo - help wanted.



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

The instrument panel keeps going off on a renault kangoo for about 2 miles then comes back on! has anyone els had this problem???


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not that I know anything about cars but the fact that it starts working again would indicate a loose connection I would have thought.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea we just cant find out where the connection is tho :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I just seen on another forum this is due to temperature, When the temperature is above approx 9°C the fault doesn't happen. one guy fixed it by taking the instruments panel out and warming it up then putting it back, this fixed it until it got cold again.

No update on the subject, maybe try adding some insulation to it or something, Im no good with cars but it might work maybe mention it to a mechanic and see what they suggest  i hope that helps.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The other morning it was frosty I drove the car about a mile down the road and all of a sudden the hand breakl ight came on, the fule indicatior light came on and the speedometer pointer dropped and rose again .The car didnt stop but it did right itself a bit worrying it was a computer management probem I think if it happens again willl get a diagniostic done cars who woud have them eh  could it of been the cold?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hmmm thnks for the tips guys


----------

